# Pavers over blacktop walkway



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a blacktop walkway leading from my driveway to my front door. As far as I know it’s been there since the house was built in 1966 and has a couple coats of blacktop over the original. 

Question – If I chip off the blacktop I should be left with a nice solid base…can add some leveling material (sand?) and re-cover over this with some bricks or other stone pavers? 

About 3’ wide and no cracks or defects to speak of. 

Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... That'll Work... Rent a Saw,+ the smaller pieces will be easier to handle...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm moving my driveway
I went over the old blacktop driveway in one area for a walkway
I used sand to level off & provide a small base


----------



## Davidb6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks...sounds like a summer project. Pavers should look a lot better than blacktop


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

On a fairly warm day I was able to pull my blacktop up by hand
A pry bar helped lift it up & break it
The driveway was set on sand/rock base


----------

